# Amplificador de Realimentacion en corriente + Fuente + Speaker enable



## ragaman (Abr 7, 2011)

Hola Amigos, les comento que llevo un tiempo investigando y probando esta topologia la cual no es muy común (por eso me llamo tanto la atención) pero tiene muchas ventajas sobre la típica realimentacion en voltaje, aunque como bien sabemos que nada es perfecto también tiene puntos sus débiles los cuales nos hemos esmerado por corregir en este diseño. 

En primera instancia este amplificador se compone de un buffer de entrada, espejo de corriente, servo de DC y su etapa de salida, se ha dedicado tiempo para mejorar lo puntos débiles de este amplificador con la implementación del modo cascodo en la etapa, se han implementamos fuentes de corrientes Jfet cascodas y una etapa de salida CFP ó Sziklay, tambien cuenta con una fuente regulada, lo cual va a garantizar una muy buena calidad de audio a una potencia de 50W Rms @ 8ohm y un speaker enable para evitar los molestos plops que se generan al encender y apagar el amplificador.

Cabe recordar que este proyecto requiere algo de dedicación a la hora de fabricarlo pero realmente merece ese esfuerzo, pero les voy a dejar todo el material necesario para poder fabricar este amplificador y disfrutar de el. 

En el archivo rar encontraran los PDF para fabricar sus pcb y también la ubicación de los componentes en ella, fotos de los componentes y la lista de materiales a implementar.


Para la construcción deben de tener en cuenta las siguientes indicaciones:


1. El la grafica de ubicacion de componemtes van a poder observar como van a ir los componentes puestos sobre la PCB, en ella encontraran unas lineas de 

colores apuntando hacia los transistores JFET los 2SK30A, aquí es donde viene el primer punto a tener en cuenta, como todos los que hemos incurrido en el mundo de la electrónica sabemos, los transistores Jfet tiene una corriente llamadas Idss, que es la corriente de Drain source de saturacion, para no extenderme mas, los transistores que ustedes usen les deben medir la corriente Idss y clasificarlos de tal manera que los transistores que señalamos con la 
flecha roja son lo que deben tener la Idss mas alta, mientras que los de la flecha verde deben tener una Idss menor, traten de usar los transitors que tengan una corriente Idss mayor a 1mA (adjunto guia como medir Idss).

2. los transistores señalados con la fecha azul los cuales estan muy unidos entre si (2N5551 y 2N5401) son los espejos de corriente los cuales deben tener un beta muy parecido (por no decir igual) y del valor de su beta debe ser mas alto posible para asegurar el mejor comportamiento del espejo de corriente.

3. Van a encontrar unos conectores marcados con +12v y -12v tanto en la fuente regulada como en la entrada del amplificador, debemos construir un cable que conecte el amplificador con la fuente regulada, recordando que se deben unir los 4 pines respectivamente, ya que los 2 del medio son GND mientras que los extremos son 12V y -12v, se debe tener mucho cuidado a la hora de unir cada pin para asi no polarizar incorrectamente la etapa con la fuente regulada.
Se diseño el amplificador para usar conectores molex para este trabajo tanto en la fuente como en la etapa.

4. En la pcb encontraron unos huecos llamados vcc+ y vcc-, hay es donde va a ir conectado la alimentación de la fuente principal,este amplificador debería andar de maravillas con una fuente de +/- 36V, proporcione mínimo 4 Amperios para las 2 etapas y un filtrado mínimo de 10000uF, en estos huecos (Vcc+ y -Vcc ) debemos soldar un conector faston macho en la pcb para realizar la conexion desde la fuente hacia el amplificador, en el cable se usa un conector faston hembra soldado en el cable, recuerden usar cables gruesos para esta labor preferiblemente usar un cable AWG 14(adjunto foto de los conectores Faston y de como se debe realizar la conexión) 

5. El servo de Dc debe usar preferiblemente condensadores plasticos MKP (foto adjunta) tambien se adjunta una foto de como va soldado el operacional, deben de tener mucho cuidado de no pasarse de temperatura con el caution a la hora de soldarlo, en la foto se puede apreciar donde esta el primer 1 de operacional ya que se ve la muesca. 

6. este modulo utiliza en rele soldado en la misma pcb que tiene la funcion de speaker enable, el cual es habilitado por el modulo de speaker enable adjunto en este proyecto,  en la ubicacion de los componemtes veras un pequeño cuadrito del cual dice Re2 y Re1 hay es donde se va a alimentar el relay, en el modulo de speaker enable tambien se muestra la conexion de estos, hay algo que tener el cuenta es que el modulo de speaker enable funciona para conectar los relay en serie, si se piensa conectar un solo amplificador se debe colocar un jumper en el conector del rele sin usar para que asi pueda funcionar el speaker enable.( se adjuntan fotos)

7. una vez revisado todo y soldado correctamente los componentes, debemos proceder a limpiar la etapa que no nos quede resina de la soldadura, despues de esto debemos revisar la colocacion de los componentes sea la correcta, no haya transistores soldados al reves ni nada por el estilo, una vez tengamos completa seguridad de esto, debemos proceder a colocar el disipado, debemos marcar muy bien los huecos de salida de los transistores, colocar pasta terminar y poner los aisladores entre los transistores y el disipador con el fin de evitar un corto circuito, una vez colocado los transistores, se debe comprobar que no haya corto circuitos entre los colectores de los transistores y el disipador para ellos pondremos el multimetro en modo continuidad, pones una punta de prueba en contacto con el disipador y la otra la colocaremos en la pata del medio de cada uno de los transitores que van anclados al disipador, en los cuales no debe haber continuidad en ninguno de los transistores con el disipador, si al comprobar efectivamente esta todo correcto, procederemos a polarizar nuestro amplificador y a calibrarlo. 

8. Este amplificador se va a usar en clase AB con una corriente de reposo entre 150-200mA, para la calibracion de este este modulose realiza mediante un trimmer de 1K de ajuste vertical, antes de polarizar el modulo debe colocar el trimmer el posición inicial, viendo la foto y la posicion como debe quedar soldado, se debe girarlo en el sentido de las manecillas del reloj hasta escuchar un pequeño click, una vez hecho esto deben proceder a colocar las resistencias de proteccion antes de polarizar porprimera vez el amplificador, para ellos usaremos unas resistencias de 47ohm a 5w entre la fuente principal y el amplificador de manera que si hay un fallo se limite la corriente del amplificador, después de esto procederemos a conectar un multimetro entre la resistencia y la etapa, una vez hecho esto procedemos a conectar todo y polarizamos el amplificador, el multimetro en voltaje DC nos debe marcar un valor de voltaje DC muy bajo menos de 1v, debemos empezar a mover nuestro trimmer en sentido contrario a las manecillas del reloj muy lentamente y con paciencia  hasta que el voltaje en la resistencia nos marque un valor de 7v, una vez hecho esto debemos dejar la etapa conectada sin ningun parlante OJO !!! durante 10 mins y revisar si el voltaje ah subido o disminuido volver a calibrarlo hasta que se mantenga el voltaje exacto, una vez hecho esto procederemos a conectar nuestro parlante de pruebas y comprobar el correcto funcionamiento de la etapa.



Adjunto todos los archivos necesarios para la realización de este proyecto al igual que imagenes que explican el proceso de puesta en marcha y los componentes a usar, se que pueden haber muchas dudas respecto a la construccion de este modulo pero con gusto les ayudare a solucionar todos sus inconvenientes.


----------



## Agucasta (Abr 7, 2011)

Excelente!! Muy buen aporte. No me animo a realizarlo porque realmente soy muy limitado, pero lo veo muy bien. Con 50 Watt haría muchas cosas jeje..

Saludos!! Gracias por el aporte!!
Agucasta


----------



## pandacba (Abr 8, 2011)

Nno hay pruebas al osciloscopio? comportamienteo con  formas de onda... banda pasante etc?


----------

